# Conceive 3 days prior ovulation??



## Leanne Louise

Hi ladies,
My partner works away so getting the timing perfect is not always possible, I'm just wondering if any one out there got pregnant 2-3 days prior ovulation??


----------



## stouffer

I don't know which day of DTD did the trick as we did it every day for about a week but sperm can last for a few days inside your body so it's possible.


----------



## Shmead

You can't actually conceive prior to ovulation, though you can either 1) ovulate ahead of schedule or 2) have the sperm hang on for up to 72 hours before they die, so they could be around for the ovulation.

But actual conception always takes place within 24 hours after actual ovulation.


----------



## livebychance

ok you can def. get preggers before you ovulate. i am now 18 weeks pregant and i know when i o'ed for a 100% fact and know when i had sex. i had sex 5 days before i o'ed, i had alot of good fertile egg white cervical mucus ( which is needed to sustain sperm life, and they can live longer than 72 hours, its 72 hours in the vagina up to 6 days in in the tube if the lil guys make it up there ) i know cause hubby is an OBGYN specializing in fertility issues. and i conceived. my hubby was out of town when i oed and 5 days prior was the only time we could have beded and it worked and that little bean stuck now i am 18 weeks.


----------



## misspink

I've been told sperm can live up to 5 days in the right conditions (so around ov time). You won't "get pregnant" before you ovulate as has been pointed out, as if there is no egg, there can be no baby, but what can happen is that the sperm lives long enough to fertilize the egg as soon as it's released.


----------



## Leanne Louise

Thank you all, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the spermies held on in there and waited!! Livebychance you,ve given me a lot of hope!


----------



## Shansam

i conceived exactly 2/3 days before ovulation.
Im positive because i wasnt allowed to have sex for 2 weeks due to medicine, and that was the last time i had sex before getting my positive test


----------



## SaraAbi

We DTD on the Monday and ov'd on the thurs/fri and am now pregnant!


----------



## Loobyloo30

I conceived 2 days before ovulation twice!!


----------



## mrs_lukey

We DTD on the Tuesday night and then weren't allowed to again that week as OH had a sperm test on the Friday. My scan dates show OV to have happened on the Monday following so his swimmers last 6 whole days!!


----------



## kattyboop21

I am wondering the same... I came off on the 8th July had unprotected sex 9th and 16th... started ovulation around 13th-18th. And for the past 3 days ive had serious cramps in lower tummy, lower back ache, hot flushes, serious moodiness and irritableness!! Could I be...???? Cant test for atleast 8 days! Im so impatient!!!!!!


----------



## amjon

kattyboop21 said:


> I am wondering the same... I came off on the 8th July had unprotected sex 9th and 16th... started ovulation around 13th-18th. And for the past 3 days ive had serious cramps in lower tummy, lower back ache, hot flushes, serious moodiness and irritableness!! Could I be...???? Cant test for atleast 8 days! Im so impatient!!!!!!

If you're having symptoms I would go ahead and test. If it's negative, don't take it as a definite and retest in a few days.


----------

